# Calling all red 'poos!



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Since we have different threads for chocolate 'poos and smooth coat 'poos, etc. I wanted to start a thread for red 'poos. Every time I am out with Scarlett, someone tells me how beautiful and unique her coat is. So lets see those reds!

About 8 weeks old, playing with her favourite toy









About 10 weeks old, making a mess with her toys









Sitting pretty









After her first groom, about 6 months old









Long hair!









After her latest groom, about 9 months old. I loved how they cut her hair.









EDIT - The last three pictures were taken with my iPhone and the first three were with my actual camera (that died!). Her colour has changed a bit, but not as drastically as those pictures make it look


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh my god is she ever cute!!! that last pic is to die for!!
so adorable!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Scarlett is cute .. agreed lets see this red thread grow .. I think we should have a thread for every cockapoo colour possible


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She"s such a doll xx


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Will apricot be included in this thread you think? My cockapoo Alvy is a dark apricot, almost red in a certain light x


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Scarlett is gorgeous by the way. So ladylike.


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

Wee smiling chubby cheeks,gorgeous.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh I just love the reds.. This thread will
Make me very broody!! Look
Forward to viewing


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Scarlet is beautiful! I also, love her latest groom!!!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you for all of the wonderful comments! Of course I think she is beautiful, but it is really nice to hear it from you 

njm - feel free to post your apricot on here as well


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Love the cut, beautiful dog!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

She is just scrumptious. What a cutie pie! x


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Alvy is technically an apricot but since apricot is part of the red family I thought he could join this thread 

Alvy when we first got him. He's 11 weeks









His first bath which was not long after that.









Apprehended trying to bite the head off a tulip.









Playing in the park a few weeks ago. He is 6 months in this pic.









And last one, on neighbourhood watch duty a couple of days ago. He def needs a haircut, just waiting on a scissor set I ordered to come.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

ooooh I'm liking this thread. I love the reds.....this is going to make me broody again already....not sure I could do 3 though...maybe when the kids are a lot older...lol


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Alvy is gorgeous! Great pictures, thanks for sharing  I couldn't even pick a favourite picture, they are all so cute


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Scarlett said:


> Alvy is gorgeous! Great pictures, thanks for sharing  I couldn't even pick a favourite picture, they are all so cute


thank! he is so great at posing for photos, I could swear he knows what Im doing!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely, reds really are very pretty. I see Sylml has some very red puppies available and I keep taking a peak, which is rather tempting.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Here's my red Dexter
 


























Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Lovely, reds really are very pretty. I see Sylml has some very red puppies available and I keep taking a peak, which is rather tempting.


 you know you want to and I know one day you will...only a matter of time my dear :laugh:


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

All of those red poos are so cute! I am so envious of all of those dogs whose eyes one can see! My black one...so hard to take a picture where you can actually see her eyes. Love the picture of Alvy in the bath tub and Dexter lying down


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

njm said:


> Alvy is technically an apricot but since apricot is part of the red family I thought he could join this thread
> 
> Alvy when we first got him. He's 11 weeks
> 
> ...


Oh I love Alvy ... He is adorable 
Maybe I might meet him one day seeing as you're not too far away? 
Where did you get him?
Oh these reds are to die for ... X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

designsbyisis said:


> Here's my red Dexter
> View attachment 3112
> View attachment 3113
> View attachment 3114
> ...


Aaah look at dexter... He is also just delicious ... 
I think the red coat has such a lovely depth to it.. So unbelievably rich looking.. Could look at them all day


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Oh I love Alvy ... He is adorable
> Maybe I might meet him one day seeing as you're not too far away?
> Where did you get him?
> Oh these reds are to die for ... X


Yeah that would be good. Whereabouts are you and Molly? She looks pretty adorable too. I really wanted to go to the meet in Falkirk on Saturday but Ive got to hand in my masters dissertation next Friday so unfortunately Ive got to work all weekend x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm in Stirling so not far at all .. Would love to meet the gorgeous Alvy. 
I too can't make saturday but maybe we can arrange something else at a later date. 
Don't envy you with your dissertation ... Good luck :twothumbs:
X


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> I'm in Stirling so not far at all .. Would love to meet the gorgeous Alvy.
> I too can't make saturday but maybe we can arrange something else at a later date.
> Don't envy you with your dissertation ... Good luck :twothumbs:
> X


Nearly finished thankfully, just the final push. You're not far at all so hopefully can meet at some point. Alvy hasnt played with another cockapoo yet (well since he was with his litter that is) x


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Rufus is red but getting lighter and lighter here are a few pics : 







6 weeks old













Catching some rays















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

There's a common theme In this thread... STUNNINGLY GORGEOUS ... they are all just like real life teddy bears...LOVE it


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh my... I love her! I want her!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Dexter and Rufus are both very handsome boys!! 

njm - I'm impressed that he poses for you! I take out the camera and Scarlett stops whatever cute thing she is doing lol



mairi1 said:


> There's a common theme In this thread... STUNNINGLY GORGEOUS ... they are all just like real life teddy bears...LOVE it


I get that comment all the time "your dog looks like a teddy bear!" haha She is nice and snuggly like a teddy bear too


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Im amazed at how much Dexter looks like Alvy, especially in the third photo.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They are all gorgeous, lovely coats.
Clare don't be greedy and Julie go on you"ve obviously been looking lol xxx


----------

